# yellow fur?



## J.huff23 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have given my albino rat a bath a few times and she still has a yellow tint to her fur. I figured it was from the other rats in the pet store peeing on her. This is the second time that i have bathed her and the yellow stands out more when she is wet. Is this just normal coloration?


----------



## harveythefly (Oct 4, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> I have given my albino rat a bath a few times and she still has a yellow tint to her fur. I figured it was from the other rats in the pet store peeing on her. This is the second time that i have bathed her and the yellow stands out more when she is wet. Is this just normal coloration?


i've had albino bunnies turn yellowish before...i asked my vet about it and he said it happens in white animals who do alot of preening because there's an enzyme in their saliva that actually stains their fur...watch and see if the rat does alot of excessive grooming on itself and if so it's possible it could be that

Harvey


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 4, 2008)

There are whitening products that are safe for her; at the petstore...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 4, 2008)

i think it's normal


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok. Thanks guys.


----------



## Fluke (Oct 6, 2008)

Cedar/pine shavings which pet stores commonly use for their bedding stains the hair. It should grow back white. Pine/Ceder is very dangerous for small animals because the shavings when breathed in can cause super respiratory problems. They only use it because it is cheap and it is a natural Flea/tick/mite repellant.

*if you use pine/cedar- switch over to carefresh!


----------

